# Computex 2009: Show Girls



## W1zzard (Jun 8, 2009)

Even though this year's Computex happened during economic crisis, a lot of companies had hot asian girls at their booths to draw the visitors' attention. We got 176 pics showing what you missed at the show.

*Show full review*


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jun 8, 2009)

I like.


----------



## btarunr (Jun 8, 2009)




----------



## human_error (Jun 9, 2009)

btarunr said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090608/bta1121.jpg



"Our showgirls aren't like your showgirls" - next slogan for the sponsors of the future campaign


----------



## RevengE (Jun 9, 2009)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Computex_2009/Girls/images/girls138_small.jpg
> 
> I like.



dammit, how did my wife get on here? I knew she was cheating.


----------



## Perra (Jun 9, 2009)

human_error said:


> "Our showgirls aren't like your showgirls" - next slogan for the sponsors of the future campaign




Hahah nice one! 

AMD > Intel when it comes to boothbabes, thats for sure


----------



## adrianx (Jun 9, 2009)

for that I like AMD ... 

(intel only for guys...)


----------



## Binge (Jun 9, 2009)

It's a trap!​


----------



## tzitzibp (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks for that W1z!

Always a good way to start a day! eye opener


----------



## Easo (Jun 9, 2009)

Nice


----------



## buburuza (Jun 9, 2009)

Hehe...looks like a trap...feels like a trap...than for sure is a trap.


----------



## MRCL (Jun 9, 2009)

Okay now I'm awake  AMD cheerleaders, what a nice start into the day.
I like her the most tho  




Don't know what shes advertising, but I'm so gonna get it!


----------



## Triprift (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks Wizz and Saber always a interesting read lol.


----------



## computerlab (Jun 9, 2009)

haha...finally some girls who'ud sit beside me wen i overclock, do bulshi* with my case, open up my heatsinks and game!!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 9, 2009)

Second from the left!!!! *Dribbles* yuuummmmmy MSI always have some real cuties. I want her nao!!


&.....




 exscuse me while i go put on a new pair of pants


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 9, 2009)

& Strangely enough 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




^^SHE^^ looks like alot like my auntie but without the squint


----------



## DaveK (Jun 9, 2009)

Pffft, no booth babe will ever beat CeBIT MSI chick


----------



## computerlab (Jun 9, 2009)

which so ever company wants its profits doubled and turn overs trippled


JUST START PACKING THESE BABES ALONG WITH MOBOS AND GRAPHICS CARDS


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 9, 2009)

Kingston babe doesnt look too bad either!!


----------



## Mussels (Jun 9, 2009)

i noticed a few more "from behind" shots this year.
Someone becoming an ass man?






Hottest two by far.


----------



## Triprift (Jun 9, 2009)

After reading the full review lol heres my fav.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 9, 2009)

My (real) favourites.


Trip: swap the URL tags to IMG tags.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 9, 2009)

I love asian honey


----------



## Triprift (Jun 9, 2009)

tigger said:


> I love asian honey



Here ya go.


----------



## mudkip_ (Jun 9, 2009)

Many asian girls have bad teeth, maby of them would look much better if their teeth would be nicer.

My favourites:






Cute!!






Hmm her legs are quite big , , but in this case there is more meat to hold on, so it isn't a problem.






Left one is cute!






Face could be better but nice body!






Nice ass and legs.






cute!






Hot






Girl one, oh god!






just pretty!






anorexia 

If I'd be the girls quality control manager I'd fire 90% of the girls on computex.


----------



## zAAm (Jun 9, 2009)

I'm wondering if W1zzard took pictures of anything else at all? I think he goes for the booth babes primarily and then for the computer stuff at the side... 

(I can relate though...)


----------



## intel igent (Jun 9, 2009)

THANK YOU  W1zz &  Darksaber! as usual you guy's fuckin' ROCK! 

now if you'll excuse me i need to ahh, do stuff! ya! do stuff!


----------



## mudkip_ (Jun 9, 2009)

intel igent said:


> now if you'll excuse me i need to ahh, do stuff! ya! do stuff!



oh god


----------



## intel igent (Jun 9, 2009)

mudkip_ said:


> oh god



yes thank you God/Jeesus for giving us these beautifull thing's to look at  W1zz when is the next tech show and where do i get ticket's?


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 9, 2009)

zAAm said:


> I'm wondering if W1zzard took pictures of anything else at all? I think he goes for the booth babes primarily and then for the computer stuff at the side...
> 
> (I can relate though...)



darksaber took most of those pics. he's already notorious for that. sometimes when i'm going to a booth alone, mfgrs ask me "where's ds? chasing booth babes already?"


----------



## Steevo (Jun 9, 2009)

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Computex_2009/Girls/images/girls064_full.jpg


Blue eyes, or contacts.......


None of these girls have badonk.


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 9, 2009)

I'm going to have to buy Thermaltake now.  Those Booth Babes are the best!


----------



## Mussels (Jun 9, 2009)

Steevo said:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Computex_2009/Girls/images/girls064_full.jpg
> 
> 
> Blue eyes, or contacts.......
> ...



her skin color and eye shape is different, i'd say she's only half asian.

also wtf happened to the girl next to her, look at her knee. she fall down a flight of stairs or something?


----------



## LagunaX (Jun 9, 2009)

This is a good thread. I approve.


----------



## zAAm (Jun 9, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> darksaber took most of those pics. he's already notorious for that. sometimes when i'm going to a booth alone, mfgrs ask me "where's ds? chasing booth babes already?"



Haha, ok my bad, I'm talking to the wrong guy then


----------



## Mussels (Jun 9, 2009)

i really need to go to the next one. i can look for a guy stalking asian girls with a camera, and follow him til i see w1zzards real identity.

I'll be looking for a guy with a beard, a staff and a green hat with stars on it.


----------



## intel igent (Jun 9, 2009)

Mussels said:


> also wtf happened to the girl next to her, look at her knee. she fall down a flight of stairs or something?



she "earned" her place at the show 

how come i never get arrested by these cop's?


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jun 9, 2009)

intel igent said:


> she "earned" her place at the show
> 
> how come i never get arrested by these cop's?
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Computex_2009/Girls/images/girls150.jpg



You wish!
you need to be a Taiwanese first


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 9, 2009)

mudkip_ said:


> Many asian girls have bad teeth, maby of them would look much better if their teeth would be nicer.



Unfortunately - depending which part of Asia your from Dental Care is very very expensive. many members of my family in Hong Kong can barely afford it.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jun 9, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Unfortunately - depending which part of Asia your from Dental Care is very very expensive. many members of my family in Hong Kong can barely afford it.



In Taiwan, they're actually wuiet cheap(if you have medical aid)!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 9, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> In Taiwan, they're actually wuiet cheap(if you have medical aid)!



but how hard is it to get medical aid? I doubt the goverment would hand it out so willingly as they have a population of 23,036,087 people (according to wiki - as of 2008)


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jun 9, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> but how hard is it to get medical aid? I doubt the goverment would hand it out so willingly as they have a population of 23,036,087 people (according to wiki - as of 2008)



about 98% of them have


----------



## OnBoard (Jun 9, 2009)

I'd almost bet that some of them were there also last year? Few looked familiar.

Sooo many Wall-e level cutes ^_^

My favorite | thanks to darksaber for the behind the scenes pictures as well  | and she is very beautiful


----------



## El Fiendo (Jun 9, 2009)

I love the 43 replies, almost 13000 views.


----------



## _jM (Jun 10, 2009)

Booth babes are just the icing on the cake when it comes to PC Hardwares! Makes me want to move to Japan with the family... just gotta stay out of trouble then... hehehe..  Man I love Asian women! I personally think they are some of the worlds most beautiful women around  Thats why my wife is Japanese and Korean.. I get to have best of both worlds with her... beautiful gal and spicy food! 

Big thanks to W1zz and DarkSaber!


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 10, 2009)

computerlab said:


> which so ever company wants its profits doubled and turn overs trippled
> 
> 
> JUST START PACKING THESE BABES ALONG WITH MOBOS AND GRAPHICS CARDS



A good way to lower the population in China. Send Chinese babes with hardware


----------



## fadedmemories (Jun 10, 2009)

I've seen better asian girls.


----------



## miloshs (Jun 10, 2009)

Seriously guy if it were for the babes, i'd move all the IT happenings to Serbia... chicks are so hot here 





now thats what i call CeBit material 

seems to me like all you guys did at Computex is take photos of babes... 

also when it comes to asian babes Japanese > Any other Asian babe. Lucy Liu FTW


----------



## VulkanBros (Jun 10, 2009)

Hmmm...I wonder....is there anything else at Computex .. I mean .. it is a computer exhibition .. or am I gone totally wrong here


----------



## Mussels (Jun 10, 2009)

VulkanBros said:


> Hmmm...I wonder....is there anything else at Computex .. I mean .. it is a computer exhibition .. or am I gone totally wrong here



its a babe exhibition, with PC hardware to lure nerds in.


----------



## _jM (Jun 10, 2009)

Mussels said:


> its a babe exhibition, with PC hardware to lure nerds in.



 So thats how they do it!


----------



## Triprift (Jun 10, 2009)

Ingenius hey lol


----------



## mdm-adph (Jun 10, 2009)

Wait a sec -- does that say "Speedir up the future?" >_<

http://i7.techpowerup.com/reviews/Computex_2009/Girls/images/girls114_small.jpg

Nope, I was wrong.    I guess it's "speeding."

http://i5.techpowerup.com/reviews/Computex_2009/Girls/images/girls166_small.jpg


----------



## hv43082 (Jun 10, 2009)

Nice.  Next year they should upgrade these babes with knockers and badonks for the rest of us, and dental work for the picky guy.  What a way to wake up with these pictures.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jun 10, 2009)

Steevo said:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Computex_2009/Girls/images/girls064_full.jpg



I love Ice Age!


----------



## morphy (Jun 10, 2009)

OnBoard said:


>


She's my favorite by far too atho that pic didn't really do her justice. Better one (on the right):


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jun 10, 2009)

i wouldnt mind a more diverse selection.. if u know what i mean


----------



## MRCL (Jun 11, 2009)

A Cheese Danish said:


> I love Ice Age!



You noticed THE BACKGROUND?


----------



## OnBoard (Jun 11, 2009)

A Cheese Danish said:


> I love Ice Age!





MRCL said:


> You noticed THE BACKGROUND?



Well Dawn of the Dinosaurs is coming soon, who needs Booth Babes, when you got Scrat


----------



## Niarod (Jun 11, 2009)

They really thermaltake me!!!!!


----------



## Niarod (Jun 11, 2009)

ehmmmmmmmm..WTF...now THAT is what i call an illegal and unfair way of conduct towards the other babes!!!....she is using her dominant position 

Btw...you sure you didn't shoot a clip with the babe in object?...or just the pics


----------



## Niarod (Jun 11, 2009)

The one on the left is my favourite!


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jun 11, 2009)

OnBoard said:


> Well Dawn of the Dinosaurs is coming soon, who needs Booth Babes, when you got Scrat



Hell. Yeah.


----------



## 1c3d0g (Jun 11, 2009)

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Computex_2009/Girls/images/girls110.html

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Computex_2009/Girls/images/girls111.html

That does it for me...to the bathroom I go...to, ahem...


----------



## Frick (Jun 11, 2009)

Didn't this entire boothbabe thing get old in the 90s? Also, isn't this a GREAAAAT way to keep women from this bussiness?

I know, I'm boring.


----------



## Triprift (Jun 11, 2009)

If you dont like it the dont browse the thread mon.


----------



## DaveK (Jun 11, 2009)

I don't see why people are always like "These people should be ashamed of themselves objectifying women like this" Did they ever stop to think these women are doing it for themselves? Like, hot women tend to show themselves off e.g modeling. If they didn't want to do it surely they would have said no and get a real job like the ugly women who would say the above quote lol.


----------



## Triprift (Jun 11, 2009)

Well put coudnt of put it better myself.


----------



## Frick (Jun 11, 2009)

I don't think you should be ashamed (I mean, it IS great fun to look at attractive women! ), but I don't like it anyway. It's just so old. Also, the companies should build up their sells on good products, not on good babes.


----------



## troyrae360 (Jun 11, 2009)

WTF none of those chicks are even hot, wheres the tits? how come they all have buckteeth, slit eyes and faces that look like dropped mince pies?


----------



## Triprift (Jun 11, 2009)

The reason women are used to promote stuff lol.


----------



## DaveK (Jun 11, 2009)

Triprift said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090611/men_w_car_model_1[1].jpghttp://img.techpowerup.org/090611/men_w_car_model_3[1].jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090611/men_w_car_model_5[1].jpghttp://img.techpowerup.org/090611/men_w_car_model_7[1].jpg
> 
> The reason women are used to promote stuff lol.


----------



## troyrae360 (Jun 11, 2009)

troyrae360 said:


> WTF none of those chicks are even hot, wheres the tits? how come they all have buckteeth, slit eyes and faces that look like dropped mince pies?



I agree


----------



## Mussels (Jun 11, 2009)

troyrae360 said:


> I agree



did.... did you just quote and agree with yourself?


----------



## troyrae360 (Jun 11, 2009)

haha yup


----------



## Triprift (Jun 11, 2009)

I was just about the post something like that Mussels damn you lol.


----------



## troyrae360 (Jun 11, 2009)

actually it was my flatmate


----------



## Mussels (Jun 11, 2009)

troyrae360 said:


> haha yup



well, feel free to post a picture of yourself. we can have a vote if you're better looking than the women who have "buckteeth, slit eyes and faces that look like dropped mince pies"


----------



## troyrae360 (Jun 11, 2009)

Mussels said:


> well, feel free to post a picture of yourself. we can have a vote if you're better looking than the women who have "buckteeth, slit eyes and faces that look like dropped mince pies"



lol any woman looks better than me haha unless your a fag?
opps, or a woman


----------



## troyrae360 (Jun 11, 2009)

Honestley tho,
We all know the world is in a recession but come on they would have been better off getting half the amount of models and paying twice as much for sum better quality ones.


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 11, 2009)

Why aren't there any "benchmarking" done though?


----------



## Mussels (Jun 11, 2009)

troyrae360 said:


> lol any woman looks better than me haha unless your a fag?
> opps, or a woman



i was trying to be subtle, so that you dont earn an infraction for insulting people and flamebaiting.


----------



## 1c3d0g (Jun 12, 2009)

entropy13 said:


> Why aren't there any "benchmarking" done though?



'Cause that would be too noisy...


----------



## miloshs (Jun 12, 2009)

troyrae360 said:


> Honestley tho,
> We all know the world is in a recession but come on they would have been better off getting half the amount of models and paying twice as much for sum better quality ones.



Why get better models, when 99% of the folks there reaches their orgazms by seing i7 975 EE


----------



## largon (Jun 12, 2009)

DaveK said:


> Pffft, no booth babe will ever beat CeBIT MSI chick


You talking about this "MSI chick"? 
It wasn't Cebit but a smaller expo in Romania and they were Gigabyte chicks, not MSI. 
And are you aware there was _two_ painted girls? The dark haired one was nicer.


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 12, 2009)

DaveK most probably talking about this:


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jun 12, 2009)

entropy13 said:


> DaveK most probably talking about this:
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/CeBIT_2009/Girls/images/girls031.jpg



there is no need to have a computer in a kitchen... jk
Very nice looking gals


----------



## DaveK (Jun 12, 2009)

1c3d0g said:


> 'Cause that would be too noisy...







entropy13 said:


> DaveK most probably talking about this:
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/CeBIT_2009/Girls/images/girls031.jpg



Yup, specifically the one on the left 



A Cheese Danish said:


> there is no need to have a computer in a kitchen... jk
> Very nice looking gals



Nice enough to be put on my desktop lol:






 CeBIT FTW


----------



## boomstik360 (Jun 13, 2009)

DaveK said:


> Yup, specifically the one on the left
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah im gonna have to say that girl was the best looking, most of the other ones were way way too skinny, almost scary  They definitely need to up the quality control for alot of the booth girls. It makes the company look cheap!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 13, 2009)

DaveK said:


> Yup, specifically the one on the left
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG!!! meowmotherf**ker meow!!! she is hot!!


----------



## lepra24 (Jun 16, 2009)

Msi & AMD = Yes man
Intel Why so serious


----------



## intel igent (Jun 16, 2009)

entropy13 said:


>




YUMMEH!


----------



## Frizz (Jun 17, 2009)

Mussels said:


> its a babe exhibition, with PC hardware to lure nerds in.



I like it! I wonder If they are ever going to have one in Aus Sydney .


----------



## handsomerichguy (Oct 21, 2009)

Wow. These chicks are HOT!


----------



## mlee49 (Oct 21, 2009)

Handsomerichguy,  bumping old threads is generally not necessary.....


...wait a minute, lets review 2008 again....


----------



## DaveK (Oct 21, 2009)

DaveK said:


> Yup, specifically the one on the left
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*fap fap fap fap fap fap*


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Nov 3, 2009)

ahh asian ladiesmm i'm


----------

